# Crazy Cyclists Competing With No Brakes



## SifuPhil (Dec 30, 2013)

These folks are a group of bicycle messengers from Manhattan that have races in various world-wide locales. The first one documented in this video takes place in Manhattan and is a series of checkpoints they have to register at during the race.

Now I spent a lot of years in Manhattan and I'm used to the antics of these guys, but I never realized they were THIS crazy. For starters, the bikes they're using for this event are fixed-gear (only one speed) and *have no brakes*.

Think about that when you watch these guys riding against traffic (against the law), over sidewalks (against the law) and "drafting" on passing vehicles (against the law). 

I hope their messenger jobs pay well.

The video is over an hour long, but you'll get an idea of their insanity within the first few minutes. 

*Contains some strong language.*


----------



## That Guy (Dec 30, 2013)

Last one to die wins . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 30, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Last one to die wins . . .



Basically, yeah. 

I've ridden in Manhattan, but never like _that_ - the required parts of my anatomy aren't large enough.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm wondering how this event is allowed to happen.  Aside from endangering their own selves, they are putting the public at risk.  I saw a few near misses with pedestrians and people swerving in cars to miss them.  Personally, I think it's moronic.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 30, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I'm wondering how this event is allowed to happen.  Aside from endangering their own selves, they are putting the public at risk.  I saw a few near misses with pedestrians and people swerving in cars to miss them.  Personally, I think it's moronic.



My thoughts exactly. The organizer claims that New Yorkers are "used to it" and just accept it, but I'm pretty sure he isn't speaking for all of them. If one of those bikers came that close to running me over I'd knock him off his ride. 

It's bad enough when they're doing it as work, but for the fun of it?


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 31, 2013)

I saw the movie starring Queen Latifah. Good show but I don't remember the name of it.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 31, 2013)

"Fixies" are becoming insanely popular in the biking world.

Yet another "modern" fad I don't understand.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2013)

Nothing new here. Heck, back in the forties when I got my pants cuff caught in the bike chain, no chain guard, it was total panic trying to get the darn bike to stop. All they had then was rear brakes. Sorry for the poor pic but it is ancient.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah, coaster brakes, I had a few bikes like that as well, but at least they HAD brakes of _some_ sort. 

I bet that bike weighed more than you! Heck, the fenders alone look like they were stolen from a Buick!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 31, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> "Fixies" are becoming insanely popular in the biking world.
> 
> Yet another "modern" fad I don't understand.



Advertising, Phil.  Advertising...


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 31, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Advertising, Phil.  Advertising...




Ooooohhhhhhhh. Daaaaaaaamnnn. 

"Life would be
So very sweet
If I were just
A bicycle seat"

~_Burma Shave_

* checking Craigslist for "fixies" *


----------



## Casper (Dec 31, 2013)

_*Naughty naughty boy Phil.....*_:nothingtoadd:


----------

